# New hire Fitness tips? (lifting)



## EmsLeo (Mar 12, 2014)

I did my EVOC/Gurney training today and manually lifting (more so) and lowering (less so) really had me beat. 125 (normally electric) machine+190lb body, with a male assist partner and I was really struggling. From the knees-bent lower lifting position, my legs didn't want to respond with that 'push'. 
It was pretty humiliating and the instructor had me trying for about twenty minutes constantly trying to move 300+ LBS. Things got up, things got down, and towards the end I got better, but it was fueled by rage and shame. 
I completely want to pull my own weight in the case of a dead battery and this is my first EMS job, so I'd like to suck less. Myself, Im 5'8, female, 200lbs, 26, large hipped and broad shouldered. 
I've lifted off my back forever, now I'm trying to break the habit ASAP, but my physical prowess is the problem. 

Are there any EMS born work-out/courses/fitness routines? Is general toning/ mass building what I need, on top of conditioning? People say Squats, leg lifts, "It will come with time", I do HAS fit, there's a splatter of information, but I'd like some from the relevant community. 

Right now, I'm trying to supplement with a regular ACE, Walmart-bought backbrace to remind me not to bend at the back and to lend some support. 

Any thoughts would be totally, totally appreciated. (hurray, first post ever!)


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 12, 2014)

I personally just sort of walked on the job and started doing it, but I'm 6'8 and 300 lbs of mostly muscle...I sort of cheated.

When I work with brand new basics who are having problems with the lifting though, I'll run them through empty stretcher drills until I'm confident they can handle the lever while lifting, then I have them take the foot of the stretcher. With very few exceptions, the foot of the stretcher is somewhere between 10-30% lighter than the head of the stretcher is, both because of the stretcher and the fact that legs are lighter than torsos. (Actually, I almost always have my partner take the foot no matter what, because I don't have to bend down as far to grab the head.)

I've seen people do a variety of things to build more lift strength, the one that seems to work the best is squats. (Actually the one that really works the best is just doing it, but if you have an electric stretcher, that won't work so well.)


----------



## EmsLeo (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for replying! I had heard weighted 'wall-sits' were a good practice to do as well.


----------



## ambo000 (Mar 25, 2014)

This sounds funny but I find wall sitting whilst brushing your teeth every night/morning (depending on preference) a great way of building strength.

It's easy to remember to do and doesn't take any extra time out of your day.
Why not kill two birds with one stone right?? 

All the best!!


----------



## Sundancer (Apr 6, 2014)

Same concerns here. I'm about to start my first emt job this week. I did Crossfit for 9 months, but I felt like I wasn't seeing a huge jump up in my ability to lift heavier weight. Now I'm running, doing some powerlifting with a personal trainer, as well as Krav Maga for self-defense and fitness. I'm kinda short, but I'm in pretty good shape. Going to try those wall-sits. I bet it helps my squats!


----------

